# Calculating pip value



## tom82 (26 March 2013)

Is there a way we can calculate the pip value of WTI and the other commodities?

As you know we can do the following calculation on fx pairs to find out the value of a pip (when USD quoted first) eg:
(0.0001 / exchange rate) x lot size = pip value

Can we do something similar to work it out for WTI and other products?


----------

